# TRIFECTA: 1.4L Turbo Thermal Envelope Testing



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Video says it doesn't work


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Is the thermal envelope the oil pipe cover? Any results?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, we are still testing and pushing the envelope to see where the point of failure will be.


----------



## devoh (Apr 15, 2016)

money_man said:


> Video says it doesn't work


Yeah I guess its cool they're doing some endurance testing, but I'm pretty sure that turbo isn't supposed to be getting that hot. Those kinds of temps you're gonna see parts start to expand and I'm no engineer but I'm pretty sure the tolerances on turbos are VERY tight.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

devoh said:


> Yeah I guess its cool they're doing some endurance testing, but I'm pretty sure that turbo isn't supposed to be getting that hot. Those kinds of temps you're gonna see parts start to expand and I'm no engineer but I'm pretty sure the tolerances on turbos are VERY tight.


That's the point to endurance testing. To find how hard we can actually push the platform and strike a balance between performance and drivetrain longevity. No one else goes through the trouble


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

So in 4 months what have you found out?......


----------



## ccarson05 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bump. Results?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncharted_S420 (Jun 25, 2019)

Bump. Results?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Uncharted_S420 said:


> Bump. Results?


Welcome Aboard! 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

